# How many IUI's did you do until you moved on to IVF?



## RayeAnne

Hello everyone :flower:


Just wanted to know how many IUI's everyone did before they moved on to IVF? We did our 5th one last month, and :witch: got me this morning. 

Im just so upset, I don't care to do IUI's anymore. My doc said just move onto IVF, easier said than done! I have no issues, but my dh has low morphology, and just under average sperm count. Not bad really. We thought it was going to work for sure. But here we are. 

I just want some opinions on what you would do next?! Injectables? IVF? I almost cant fathom doing IVF when neither of us really have problems. But after 1.5 years of trying, we are ready to move on with our lives! 

Any opinions/thoughts would be much appreciated. I just want some opinions of someone that knows what I'm going through. Not a Dr.


----------



## Doingit4us

Awww...I'm sorry you are having such a hard time. I don't know how many IUIs you should have, but we are going to do our first one next week. My doc said 3 only then move to IVF. Granted I have a host of issues. PCOS, IR and one tube. I didn't want to read and run. I hope some of the ladies can give you better insight.


----------



## fluffystar

We were set to do IUI as we have mild male factor issues with the morphology. But when we went for the first consultation he said he would reccommend IVF not IUI. It was a big shock and I wasnt prepared for it but it made sense since the odds are much higher. 

I know that it is soooo much more invasive and there are injections etc but at the end of the day, all we ladies want is a little baby in our arms. I cant help with dcidinghpw many IUIs to try before moving onto IVF but if you look at it in terms of success rates then its worth a go. However, decisions arent a easy as that as IVF isnt an easy choice. Only move onto IVf if you feel ready and prepared or it. At least you can be assured that you will always get plenty of support from the ladies on here whatever you decide to do.

wishing all the luck and lots of :dust:

fluffy xx


----------



## RayeAnne

fluffystar said:


> We were set to do IUI as we have mild male factor issues with the morphology. But when we went for the first consultation he said he would reccommend IVF not IUI. It was a big shock and I wasnt prepared for it but it made sense since the odds are much higher.
> 
> I know that it is soooo much more invasive and there are injections etc but at the end of the day, all we ladies want is a little baby in our arms. I cant help with dcidinghpw many IUIs to try before moving onto IVF but if you look at it in terms of success rates then its worth a go. However, decisions arent a easy as that as IVF isnt an easy choice. Only move onto IVf if you feel ready and prepared or it. At least you can be assured that you will always get plenty of support from the ladies on here whatever you decide to do.
> 
> wishing all the luck and lots of :dust:
> 
> fluffy xx

that's what happened to us. We have mild male factor with morphology. I guess I just feel like all the Dr's are just pushing everyone right to IVF. I want a chance to make it work without jumping straight there, ya know? 

Well, I called the Dr. and let him know we weren't ready to jump to IVF right now, and will be starting injections tomorrow. I'm excited to at leaste move on from IUI's!


----------



## Blue12

My fs recommended 3 - but we only did 1 IUI and then we moved to ivf - just didn't want to waste anymore time. xo best wishes.


----------



## emilyjean

My husband has a very low count, so we skipped IUI and are moving straight to IVF. We didn't want to waste the money on something that very likely may not work.


----------



## looknomore

DH and I tried 4 IUIs, conceived on 1 which was a chemical and have now moved on to IVF post discovering my multiple problems during my Lap. I think if 5 IUIs havent worked for u then u should move on to IVF. I have done a lot of research on MFI as at first my DH was categorized under low motility. Low morphology which means very few sperms are normal shape and form is not effectively treated thru IUI. IUI can address low motility and count to an extent by pooling the good sample.

I would suggest u move to IVF. I was personally very scared of it but honestly once u are onto it its not that bad. Plus it gives u so much more chances to succeed. 

All the best.xx


----------



## ~LJ~

Aww chic iv went thru 3 failed ivf attempts. My GP told me to avoid IUI because there was nothing wrong with me or my hubby and it hadn't happened naturally after 3 years he said we would be better just going straight to IVF - am nHS so maybe that's why as well I got to bypass IUI.

Some of girls at clinic I go through did up to 6/7 rounds of IUI and I seen whatthey went through emotional and warned them IVF was even worse due to the drugs your pumping your body with. After they did IVF they agreed with what i said.

My point is IUI opens up a whole can of emotions - IVF opens up a whole crate.

I was suicidal on the meds I had to take with my ivf


----------



## Deeni

We did three medicated cycles with timed intercourse and two IUIs before we decided to move into IVF. I felt like we were wasting our time and all of the treatments were really taking a toll on me. I was so ready to move on to the next step. One thing to keep in mind is that your insurance company has to approve you to do IVF. I was told that they may require me to try one more IUI but to my surprise we were approved for IVF without any problems. We were very luck that our plan covered up to $10k in fertility treatments so if we were to keep trying IUI's, it would have taken away from those funds. So that was probably another factor as to why we wanted to move on. 

My sister and law got pregnant on her 6th IUI. They got pregnant with four babies so I am sure she was on a large dose of medications. That is not something I wanted to deal with so that was another factor that helped us decided on IVF. With IVF we could better control the multiples situation.

We were very lucky that we got pregnant with our first IVF cycle. I am so happy now we made the choice to give it a try and didn't continue with the IUIs. Honestly, if we were not successful, I don't know how I would feel. 

Good luck with your decision. Trust your instinct in knowing when enough is enough. I hope things work out no matter what you decide to do!!!

ETA: We have unexplained infertility and both of us are very healthy. DH has a bit lower than average sperm count but nothing too bad. The whole time I kept saying to myself "I can't believe we have to do IVF." But I assume conception was our issue because during our IVF, the Dr. did ICSI (injected sperm directly into my eggs) and we had a really great fertilization rate. So maybe the sperm and egg were just missing each other!


----------



## FutureMommie

After 6 IUI's you should probably start thinking about IVF, I have had 4 IUI prior to finding out that I had fibroids that needed to be removed, now I am going to try injections/IUI's, three is all my RE recommends and then we need to consider IVF. good luck with the injections and let me know how they are going, I take my first one tonight.


----------



## RayeAnne

Thank you all so much for the responses! It's good to get some advice out there!

As of now, we are officially on 'break.' It was just too much at the moment, and honestly, it feels SO GOOD not to have to think about it this month. So it was a much needed break. 

DH is out of state for work, and when he gets home we will talk about what step we want to take next. Part of me wants to jump right into IVF, and hopefully move on with my life!! But the other part of me is thinking, "How in the world am I even considering IVF?!?! I've already concieved a little boy (who is now 7), and DH sperm isnt considered bad AT ALL?!" So.... whats the problem?! 

So until I can wrap my head around whats going on, I think a break is in order. It put alot of stress on myself, my husband, our marriage... just everything. 

So as of now, we are counting our blessings on having our little man Jackson, enjoying the coming of holidays, and relaxing. Our time will come. And thats a good enough explanation for me :flower:


----------



## Chris77

We have done 3 IUI's already and our 4th one is scheduled for next week. We'll probably do about 5 or 6 before stopping and saving for IVF.


----------

